# BFG Tech Announces Exit From Graphics Card Category, Continues On With PSUs and PCs



## btarunr (May 18, 2010)

BFG Technologies today announced their exit from the graphics card category. The company will continue to sell their line of BFG Tech power supplies as well as their Deimos gaming notebooks and Phobos gaming systems.

"After eight years of providing innovative, high-quality graphics cards to the market, we regret to say that this category is no longer profitable for us, although we will continue to evaluate it going forward", said John Slevin, chairman of BFG Technologies. "We will continue to provide our award-winning power supplies and gaming systems, and are working on a few new products as well. I'd like to stress that we will continue to provide RMA support for our current graphics card warranty holders, as well as for all of our other products such as power supplies, PCs and notebooks."






BFG will continue to offer RMA, telephone and email support for qualified BFG Tech graphics card warranty holders, but will no longer be bringing new graphics card products to market.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## $immond$ (May 18, 2010)

I thought that is where they generated most of there revenue.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

Bizarre. I've never thought of BFG as a good company for PSUs and PCs, only for GPUs. I wonder if this had anything to do with Fermi...


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

I'm being speculative but I have a feeling BFG will be making/branding video cards again in the future anyways. Sometimes you have to be gentle in cutting your ties.


----------



## JATownes (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Bizarre. I've never thought of BFG as a good company for PSUs and PCs, only for GPUs. I wonder if this had anything to do with Fermi...



I also wonder if this is the case.  XFX bailed out on Fermi, and maybe BFG is doing the same.  Too small of a profit margin, and the RMA issue might get crazy from the heat.  But this is all speculation, as I have not heard of any Fermi failure rates as of yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm being speculative but I have a feeling BFG will be making/branding video cards again in the future anyways. Sometimes you have to be gentle in cutting your ties.



I'm guessing this is a gentler way of saying "Nothing from nVidia is profitable right now, so we aren't going to sell GPUs until we are given something that is profitable, and we don't want to totally piss off nVidia by cutting ties completely".


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2010)

My only question is if they are still making PCs...whose vgas will be in them?


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2010)

Yeah i get the feeling that they just don't want to tell Nvidia to bugger off incase their products start to sell well again in the future.
EDIT: huh they make power supplies? well they must not be that popular in the UK


----------



## crow1001 (May 18, 2010)

They should have followed XFX over to ATI, I mean XFX don't even see the need to sell on fermi cards, what does that say about Nvidia.


----------



## jagd (May 18, 2010)

Yes , jonnyguru is now product manager at BFG psu division (since 2007).


MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: huh they make power supplies? well they must not be that popular in the UK


----------



## boulard83 (May 18, 2010)

Well ... as lots told ... i think Nvidia is a part of the "pain" .


----------



## heky (May 18, 2010)

@jagd
Is that true, about Jonnyguru being product manager at BFG Psu division?


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2010)

heky said:


> @jagd
> Is that true, about Jonnyguru being product manager at BFG Psu division?



yep, i worked with him a while back. good guy


----------



## shevanel (May 18, 2010)

Sad to see BFG go.

Get out your BSD

All these guys jumping ship after seeing what ATI is doing.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2010)

This really might be all about fermi. BFG made highend nvidia cards. The 2xx series was discontinued so all they had left was fermi, which must not be worth the trouble for them. I'd figure they'll be back whenever die shrinked cards come out from nvidia. Which might take over a year this time.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (May 18, 2010)

Another victim of Fermi..

Seriously, what was the point in discontinuing the 200 series?
They should have continued the production of these cards and lowered the prices. 
Being in the market at a loss is better than not being in the market at all (for a huge company like nVidia).


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

Great company that sucks


----------



## crow1001 (May 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> great company that sucks



nvidia or BFG..


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

crow1001 said:


> nvidia or BFG..



Both are great companies


----------



## overclocking101 (May 18, 2010)

surprised?? not really here. They were an nvidia only parnter and with the GTX480/470/465 fiasco what does everyone expect, hell the only reason EVGA is still in business is because they adapted with motherboards. any other partner now does either both ati and nvidia OR has just stopped nvidia and only ati.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2010)

they shoulda done what XFX did & switched to doing ATi cards. Ive never had a BFG card. but my mate had a BFG 7600GT that overclocked pretty well. but i suppose they wanted to remain exclusive to Nvidia [Insert BJ's here] - I wish Hercules would make a comeback into the graphics market...... their 3D prophet cards were badass.

oh well...more room & profit for the remaining competitors I guess...the market is still saturated with so many big names in graphics. HiS, PoV, Palit, Sapphire, XFX, Powercolour, Gigabyte - list goes on....


----------



## onepost (May 18, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Both are great companies



A little off topic but based on these experiences i cannot agree with above statement:  

I have had nothing but negative experiences from BFG PSU/RMA dept.  I owned a 550w psu and utilized the trade-up program to upgrade (which i thought was a great program on paper) and then after 4 weeks of waiting had to call 4 times and email several times to get the new PSU.  After receiving the new PSU it failed in about a month.  Had to RMA that PSU and after several weeks i had to call/email numerous times to inquire about delays.  Still no PSU and it wasn't until i found a BFG rep on a forum that they sent my PSU out.  BFG support/RMA process has been a nightmare in my experience.


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2010)

you can find a story like that with just about every company.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

HUH! Shows you what I know, I thought BFG went into administration ages ago.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 18, 2010)

heky said:


> @jagd
> Is that true, about Jonnyguru being product manager at BFG Psu division?



OklahomaWolf is the guy who does all the reviewing of PSU's though


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> OklahomaWolf is the guy who does all the reviewing of PSU's though



now.


----------



## TIGR (May 18, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> OklahomaWolf is the guy who does all the reviewing of PSU's though



That's good ... "conflict of interest" comes to mind. I didn't even realize jonny was at BFG.


----------



## fochkoph (May 18, 2010)

I'm guessing they'll be back for the next generation. Never personally owned a BFG card but have known others who have had nothing but great experiences with the company. Experiences that rival those of EVGA. Too bad they did pull a XFX and moved to ATi, their step-up program would be a nice addition to the red team.

I really do wonder how much they're losing if they continued to sell Fermi cards considering the last time I checked their custom PCs cost an astronomical amount of money and I would hardly consider BFG for power supplies.


----------



## KainXS (May 18, 2010)

I liked bfg's cards and warranty, this sucks big big balls man T.T


----------



## SeanG (May 18, 2010)

Im pissed!I just called them because I was waiting for a tradeup I was approved for a month ago and they just told me on the phone my tradeup was discontinued.


----------



## onepost (May 18, 2010)

SeanG said:


> Im pissed!I just called them because I was waiting for a tradeup I was approved for a month ago and they just told me on the phone my tradeup was discontinued.



that sucks man - are they just sending your old card back?


----------



## Xiphos (May 18, 2010)

I wonder how they will fulfill their lifetime warranty on their video cards.
xfx replaced failing gt200 cards with ati cards, whats going to happen with bfg?


----------



## SeanG (May 18, 2010)

I was lucky,I never sent the old card in.I was waiting for the second email to do so.They did say thier honoring the warranties still tho.


----------



## Hockster (May 18, 2010)

With XFX and BFG gone, and my life long refusal to ever give EVGA another penny, looks as if I'll never own an nVidia card again.


----------



## SeanG (May 18, 2010)

The only thing im wondering with a lifetime warranty,What are they going to send me when I rma 2 years from now?


----------



## Champ (May 18, 2010)

They need to get their name out more.  I don't remember the last time I've heard a user here talk about BFG.  I hear more about Zotac for example.


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2010)

I've never seen a BFG card for sale in the UK.


----------



## DannibusX (May 18, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I've never seen a BFG card for sale in the UK.



That's a shame, because they are one of my favorite nVidia manufacturers.  My back up PC has a BFG 8800GT and BFG 450W PSU.  I like them both.

I really hope they release some ATI product in the future and aren't pulling out of the industry for good.


----------



## qubit (May 19, 2010)

Hockster said:


> With XFX and BFG gone, and my life long refusal to ever give EVGA another penny, looks as if I'll never own an nVidia card again.



There's always Gigabyte with their quality Ultra Durable range, Zotac, PNY & others. No need to deny yourself an nvidia card just because BFG's gone.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 19, 2010)

That sucks.

Still have a BFG 8600 GTS running in an older system i built.


----------



## Hockster (May 19, 2010)

SeanG said:


> The only thing im wondering with a lifetime warranty,What are they going to send me when I rma 2 years from now?



You're covered.
http://www.hardocp.com/news/2010/05/18/bfgtech_exits_graphics


> Of course our biggest concern is that our readers that have purchased BFG video cards are taken care of. Speaking this morning with then BFGTech CEO, Scott Herkelman, he assured me that BFG has taken measures to make sure full RMA and support will continue. Eight full time employees and the full group of tech support will remain in place as well as warehouse labor. That means continued 24/7 phone, email, and full RMA support for registered cards. As of today, BFG has a full reserve of cards and monies set aside to sure proper support occurs.






qubit said:


> There's always Gigabyte with their quality Ultra Durable range, Zotac, PNY & others. No need to deny yourself an nvidia card just because BFG's gone.



I buy 99.9% of my stuff locally. But even in a city of around a million people no PC store carries those brands.


----------



## VisBits (May 19, 2010)

10 Bucks say they are going to start selling ATI graphics cards, probably had to do this as a press release to keep from burning the bridge with Nvidia to badly.   All these manufactures are under contracts with the providing companys afterall.


----------



## sLowEnd (May 19, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Another victim of Fermi..
> 
> Seriously, what was the point in discontinuing the 200 series?
> They should have continued the production of these cards and lowered the prices.



That's not profitable.
GT200 is a large die.



ToTTenTranz said:


> Being in the market at a loss is better than not being in the market at all (for a huge company like nVidia).



But would it be good for BFG?  I'm quite certain it's not.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 19, 2010)

Kind of bad news but at least their PSUs are pretty good mostly. They have gotten some great reviews from Maximum PC and CPU magazine. I like their PHOBOS gaming PC, but too bad they aren't using their own cards. Maybe they will go with XFX or something.


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2010)

Besides who doesn't want a Big FXXXKIng gun in their computer and that won't happen anymore


----------



## Animalpak (May 19, 2010)

outside the European market and now also graphics cards. would first close


----------



## lemode (May 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they shoulda done what XFX did & switched to doing ATi cards. Ive never had a BFG card. but my mate had a BFG 7600GT that overclocked pretty well. but i suppose they wanted to remain exclusive to Nvidia [Insert BJ's here] - I wish Hercules would make a comeback into the graphics market...... their 3D prophet cards were badass.
> 
> oh well...more room & profit for the remaining competitors I guess...the market is still saturated with so many big names in graphics. HiS, PoV, Palit, Sapphire, XFX, Powercolour, Gigabyte - list goes on....



my 260's were BFGs and my 250 was xfx.

i hate to see bfg leave the gpu market


----------



## Delta6326 (May 19, 2010)

Sad to see them leave i have never owned one but i always wanted one, but if anyone was wondering, yes they make decent psu's as W1zzard use's it in his reviews


----------



## Champ (May 19, 2010)

Are Nvidias really that hard to sell compared to ATI?  Not trying to start a war, but I also thought historically, Nvidia was better than ATI?  When I was a young child, my older brother built gaming rigs and all he used was Nvidia.  I'm 23 so this had to be nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2010)

2002, ATI Radeon 9500, 9500 Pro, 9700, 9700 Pro- Superior to GF FX Products. Radeon 8500 was a Decent Product.


----------



## jonnyGURU (May 19, 2010)

TIGR said:


> That's good ... "conflict of interest" comes to mind. I didn't even realize jonny was at BFG.



One of the conditions of my working at BFG is that I quit writing reviews for my site.  So Tony Day (Tazz) is now the admin and Jeremy Schrag (Wolf) writes the reviews.


----------



## Zubasa (May 19, 2010)

Champ said:


> Are Nvidias really that hard to sell compared to ATI?  Not trying to start a war, but I also thought historically, Nvidia was better than ATI?  When I was a young child, my older brother built gaming rigs and all he used was Nvidia.  I'm 23 so this had to be nearly 10 years ago.


It is not exactly how many cards they can sell, but also how much they make from each card.

For example, a company can sell 1 ATi card and makes more money than selling 3 nVidia card etc.
*Companies like XFX and BFG with their long warranties, might not be making much money at all if they end up replacing too many of the products they sell.*
The GTX 280's failure rate is as high as the Dual GPU 4870X2, while the 280 isn't much cheaper to make.
We both knows which card sells for more back then.


----------



## xtremesv (May 19, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> It is not exactly how many cards they can sell, but also how much they make from each card.
> 
> For example, a company can sell 1 ATi card and makes more money than selling 3 nVidia card etc.
> *Companies like XFX and BFG with their long warranties, might not be making much money at all if they end up replacing too many of the products they sell.*
> ...



Actually, a little discussed topic is the financial one. For what I know GTX4xx are costlier to produce than HD58xx. I think Nvidia isn't willing to lose profitability so they pass the true cost to their partners who at the same time are beginning to complain in different ways. If Nvidia doesn't realize that sometimes a margin sacrifice is needed, they'll continue losing AIBP's


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2010)

I'll say it again here, as it seems to match the situation.

nVidia IS NOT A HARDWARE COMPANY. They are a software company. AIBP's are hardware vendors, and are NOT nVidia's priority...Case and point...XFX and BFG no longer carrying new nV products.

It's not like BFG or XFX not carrying nV hardware will really affect availability for anyone...


And like XFX, I bet there is more to this story, as XFX promoted GTX480 before launch, and then changed thier stance. Soemthing in aquiring current cards is just not nice for these two companies, obviously.

I doubt BFG is going anywhere, but into higher profitability.



jonnyGURU said:


> One of the conditions of my working at BFG is that I quit writing reviews for my site.  So Tony Day (Tazz) is now the admin and Jeremy Schrag (Wolf) writes the reviews.



You made this pretty plain at the time too, if I recall correctly. Noone is really gonna hold ill will due to any of that. You set the standard in PSU testing, those that are aware aren't gonna forget that.


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2010)

This is truly sad news! I have had many BFG video cards, and all have been top notch quality!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2010)

Never owned a BFG, but can't blame them for Leaving the Market due to abysmal sales from Green.


----------



## steelkane (May 19, 2010)

XFX & BFG leave, Will just see some other new companys come around, But I did like BFG cards


----------



## Rakesh95 (May 19, 2010)

I just realised, how many companies are there now that make just nvidia cards... just a thought.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 19, 2010)

BFG you have right to leave graphics, but there is an option leave NVIDIA carp and go with ATI


----------



## Imsochobo (May 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm guessing this is a gentler way of saying "Nothing from nVidia is profitable right now, so we aren't going to sell GPUs until we are given something that is profitable, and we don't want to totally piss off nVidia by cutting ties completely".



And the fact that EVGA threatened with a exit, because nvidia wasnt nice to AIB partners at all, theese complications with EVGA was later resolved.

XFX doesnt drop nvidia all together, atleast not for this round, and i dont see the logic of dropping nvidia from XFX point of view.
Xfx dropped fermi, not nvidia just to correct some poeple thinking that XFX dropped Nvidia, just highend.

Nvidia's big players now are galaxy(not big), EVGA, and zotac. but they are all nvidia exclusive.
alltho galaxy may get crippled on income alot with fermi since they have no other products to fall back on. pitty, i really like Galaxy, innovative and sometimes stupid designs, but something diffrent.
And BFG


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I've never seen a BFG card for sale in the UK.



My first try in finding a BFG product:
BFG GT220 1GB DDR2 VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Car...


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 19, 2010)

My first ever card was a BFG 6600 and it handled Doom 3 very nice.....More recently I had a BFG GTX 275 OC which was also solid as a rock.......I'm sure they will come back to the market.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2010)

steelkane said:


> XFX & BFG leave, Will just see some other new companys come around, But I did like BFG cards



XFX hasnt left. they are still doing Nvidia cards but just not the highend ones.



Rakesh95 said:


> I just realised, how many companies are there now that make just nvidia cards... just a thought.



listed on their site:

Asus
EVGA
Galaxy
MSI
Palit
PNY
Zotac

are 'authorised' board partners.


----------



## gumpty (May 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I've never seen a BFG card for sale in the UK.



My first two GPUs were BFG, a 8800GTS 640 and an 8800GT. They've always been very decent value too - for instance I got the BFG 8800GT OC2 for less than some stock standard 8800GTs.

It's sad to see the Big Friendly Giant leave the GPU market, but I suspect we'll see them again in the future.


----------



## Rakesh95 (May 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> XFX hasnt left. they are still doing Nvidia cards but just not the highend ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i was talking about *Just Nvidia* not both.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> Hey i was talking about *Just Nvidia* not both.



 I dont get what your trying to say. but surely its more profitable to do both ATi cards & Nvidia cards. Galaxy, Palit, PNY & Zotak are pretty much Nvidia exclusive partners. but other companies still do Nvidia cards too so i dont see what the problem is.


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> My first try in finding a BFG product:
> BFG GT220 1GB DDR2 VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Car...



Hmm I don't really look on ebuyer. I was expecting BFG to be selling all the high end cards. 



gumpty said:


> My first two GPUs were BFG, a 8800GTS 640 and an 8800GT. They've always been very decent value too - for instance I got the BFG 8800GT OC2 for less than some stock standard 8800GTs.
> 
> It's sad to see the Big Friendly Giant leave the GPU market, but I suspect we'll see them again in the future.



Back after the 7 series BFG was quite prolific as well with the 8 series but they seemed to disappear after that.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 19, 2010)

fochkoph said:


> I'm guessing they'll be back for the next generation. Never personally owned a BFG card but have known others who have had nothing but great experiences with the company. Experiences that rival those of EVGA. Too bad they did pull a XFX and moved to ATi, their step-up program would be a nice addition to the red team.
> 
> I really do wonder how much they're losing if they continued to sell Fermi cards considering the last time I checked their custom PCs cost an astronomical amount of money and I would hardly consider BFG for power supplies.



ATI has had a trade up program for like 10 years now.........

Sad to see BFG jump ship,maybe they might start making ATi cards.......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> ATI has had a trade up program for like 10 years now.......



maybe so but I cant find any info about it other then a few dead links posted in 2005/06 about the trade up program, also - when searching on their own website about it, nothing comes up.

so they probably do do a trade up program but they do not wish to honor it so silently take the information reguarding it off their website.


----------



## jonnyGURU (May 19, 2010)

ATI did have a trade-up program when there were ATI branded cards.  But now that all ATI cards come from AIB partners, you're not going to be able to "trade-up".

In other words, you can't hand in an XFX or Diamond ATI card and expect to get something better out of ATI.  When ATI got out of the business of making and selling their own boards and focused on just making the chips, that trad-up program was shut down.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2010)

xtremesv said:


> Actually, a little discussed topic is the financial one. For what I know GTX4xx are costlier to produce than HD58xx. I think Nvidia isn't willing to lose profitability so they pass the true cost to their partners who at the same time are beginning to complain in different ways. If Nvidia doesn't realize that sometimes a margin sacrifice is needed, they'll continue losing AIBP's



Consider this:



> Gaming GPUs make up more than 2/3rd of Nvidia sales, the high margin Quadro products bring in 2/3rd of Nvidia's profit.



Now consider that companies like BFG and XFX both don't sell the workstation side, and only focus on gaming cards, and you have your answer why they aren't wanting to sell nVidia cards right now.

Now to mention both companies are known for being smart businesses and riding on the coat tails of whoever is best at the momemt.  Both rode nVidia's wave of success, before the 6000 series, when nVidia started to take the lead, XFX and BFG were unknowns.


----------



## SeanG (May 19, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> ATI has had a trade up program for like 10 years now.........
> 
> Sad to see BFG jump ship,maybe they might start making ATi cards.......




I have never seen or heard of any ATI tradeup program.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 19, 2010)

Wow I just realized that they no longer do that my bad,Yeah they use to up until it looks like the 2900 series,Shame too it was really good back then you could trade up from a revenge-II to the new card and pay the difference.....Maybe AMD will see this and start it up again.


----------



## Zubasa (May 19, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow I just realized that they no longer do that my bad,Yeah they use to up until it looks like the 2900 series,Shame too it was really good back then you could trade up from a revenge-II to the new card and pay the difference.....Maybe AMD will see this and start it up again.


The HD2k series was the last cards ATi made and the last cards to use the old naming scheme 
After that it is all AMD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2010)

This is interesting.  The GF104 cards are around the corner (the replacements for the 200 series) and I assume that the manufacturers have already gotten their hands on some samples and know what NV prices will be.  I thought that NV was going to hit a home run with these new chips, but now it looks like maybe not.  To me, BFG exiting says that the 4xx series are unprofitable.  As a Folder, I find that disconcerting.  We, the consumers, need a company like BFG to push the envelope.  Although, Asus and MSI seem to be doing quite well in that aspect, and that might doom companies like BFG.


----------



## T949 (May 19, 2010)

Wow even bigger smack in the face to ati, they know fermi is a bust but they won't even consider going ati exclusive. Guess that shows their confidence in ati


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2010)

T949 said:


> Wow even bigger smack in the face to ati, they know fermi is a bust but they won't even consider going ati exclusive. Guess that shows their confidence in ati



To you and all the naysayers about fermi...
Do you own one???
They are turning out to be great GPU's. I have two GTX 470's and absolutely love them. High overclocks and they are not hotter than my GTX 275's were. There are many of us TPU members who own either the GTX 470 or GTX 480 and are quite pleased with them.

But on topic...
I am sad to see BFG exit the GPU market as they did make some quality GPU's


----------



## Rakesh95 (May 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> To you and all the naysayers about fermi...
> Do you own one???
> They are turning out to be great GPU's. I have two GTX 470's and absolutely love them. High overclocks and they are not hotter than my GTX 275's were. There are many of us TPU members who own either the GTX 470 or GTX 480 and are quite pleased with them.
> 
> ...



Well said, I think most people (including me) are assuming that their leaving because of Fermi because XFX has and all the bad publicity.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2010)

Fermi isnt what caused BFG to go under, hell there was talk of it going to happen at CES 09

Looking for link....http://www.tweaktown.com/news/11205/bfg_a_sinking_shipindex.html


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2010)

They say because they are loosing profitability. They haven't been selling Fermi afaik so that probably isn't the cause.


----------



## wahdangun (May 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> They say because they are loosing profitability. They *haven't been selling Fermi* afaik so that probably isn't the cause.



yep, because of THAT actually,

imagine if you are a seller and you didn't have any goods for 6 month, so what happen to your store?

no goods to sell, no profit to make


----------



## jonnyGURU (May 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Fermi isnt what caused BFG to go under, hell there was talk of it going to happen at CES 09
> 
> Looking for link....http://www.tweaktown.com/news/11205/bfg_a_sinking_shipindex.html



Note the source of that article was contacts at Galaxy.  Galaxy, a company that, in the U.S., is almost exclusively made up of ex-BFG employees.



T949 said:


> Wow even bigger smack in the face to ati, they know fermi is a bust but they won't even consider going ati exclusive. Guess that shows their confidence in ati



It's not so much that BFG didn't want to go ATI as much as ATI didn't need another AIB partner.  Add another partner and you're just going to piss off your existing partners.  Something Nvidia never learned from until the highly allocated Fermi GPU.


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2010)

I do recall ATI execs saying that exact same thing, not needing more partners. Can't remember who though, I think Henri Richard.


----------



## xtremesv (May 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> To you and all the naysayers about fermi...
> Do you own one???
> They are turning out to be great GPU's. I have two GTX 470's and absolutely love them. High overclocks and they are not hotter than my GTX 275's were. There are many of us TPU members who own either the GTX 470 or GTX 480 and are quite pleased with them.



As I said somewhere on this site before, you're lucky you live in Alaska... shame on me cause I live in a tropical country and Nvidia doesn't care about it


----------



## a_ump (May 20, 2010)

i wonder what i'd get if i RMA'd my 7800GTX. can't imagine they have them in stock anymore . probly a 94/9500GT or something haha. Still runs solid at a decent overclock. BFG had respect from me, always buy them first when i can with nvidia cards. o well


----------



## xBruce88x (May 20, 2010)

I've still got an old FX5500 from BFG. Still runs... good... for an FX series. I did force in another fan in place of the one they put on it though.


----------



## roast (May 20, 2010)

Kinda had a bit of a shock when I saw the title, I have a BFG 285 due for RMA soon. I'll be sad to see thier GPU's gone too.


----------



## exor (Aug 15, 2010)

Actually, it looks like BFG is no longer honoring their warranties on graphics cards.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 15, 2010)

exor said:


> Actually, it looks like BFG is no longer honoring their warranties on graphics cards.



Well hard to honour such warranties especially when they have no graphics cards to sell nevermind replace


----------



## jonnyGURU (Aug 15, 2010)

A BFG customer posted a copy of the letter on BFG letterhead in this thread:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6921


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I've had a hell of a time RMAing a graphics card that died, I shipped the card back Jun 27th, they recieved it Jun 28th according to the Delivery Confirmation, but according to BFG they never recieved it.  Though my guess is that there just isn't anyone working at the Warehouse anymore...

I called them up several times, for several things with the RMA.  First because they never acknowledge my PoP, then twice because they never acknowledge the card was recieved.  Looks like I'm out one graphics cards.  Even if they do manage to pull through, I think there are going to be a shit load of angry customers that will never do business with them again because of the way they are handling things.  Though it was funny to see how pissed off the last guy got when I said "It is probably sitting in the warehouse, but there isn't anyone to open the box because they've all been fired because the company is bankrupt."  Man did he get pissed at that, never denied it though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2010)

jonnyGURU said:


> A BFG customer posted a copy of the letter on BFG letterhead in this thread:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6921



pitty we have to register to see it... (the letter/email im talking about)


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pitty we have to register to see it... (the letter/email im talking about)



Exor's link has what the letter says if you don't want to register.



			
				BFG Letter said:
			
		

> BFG Technologies, Inc. is winding down and liquidating its business. Unfortunately our major supplier would not support our business. As a result we are returning your graphics card without being able to repair it. We apologize for the inconvenience.



That is it, on a BFG letter head, nothing really more to it.


----------



## jonnyGURU (Aug 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pitty we have to register to see it... (the letter/email im talking about)



Oops!  Sorry about that!  I did that because people were stealing images.

But yeah.... what was said in that blog is what's on the letter.  The point is it's true and even printed on official letter head.


----------



## Imsochobo (Aug 20, 2010)

xtremesv said:


> As I said somewhere on this site before, you're lucky you live in Alaska... shame on me cause I live in a tropical country and Nvidia doesn't care about it



480's downclocks at me.... i can run dual 5850's fine... (matx though) 4850 runs load 81c. cpu is at 40c load. lowprofile cooler PH II940 @ 3.5 ghz.
nvidia provides performance.
struggles with making cost effecient design(sucks for their pockets)
struggles with power envelope.
die shrink can make all the changes. (look 2900->5870) all are same ratio's improved arch..)

We may see a good card out of this arch, just like the 2900 was the start of something very good, even though we didnt know..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2010)

T949 said:


> Wow even bigger smack in the face to ati, they know fermi is a bust but they won't even consider going ati exclusive. Guess that shows their confidence in ati



funny you should say that ...


----------



## Netcruiser2 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Its no wonder BFG is out of graphics card business...*

My experience w/ BFG was I had a card artifact on me less than 3 months after I bought it back in 2006.  I thought "WTF?  This is a brand new card and its doing that now?"  Keep in mind this was my first PCI Express card on a newly built Core 2 machine, and I didn't have a backup PCI-E video card. So basically, I was dead in the water til I got a new card. 

Like the fella below, after waiting for over an hour on hold to talk w/ someone in the RMA dept, and explain I had an artifacting card after only ~2 months of use, they agreed to send me a new video card, but not until AFTER I sent them the defective video card.  However, they also stated it was going to take approx 7 to 10 business days for them to GET a new replacement card once mine arrived in house.  I said "Say WHAT?  You guys don't believe in FEDEX?  Geez!"  So I asked if they'd cross ship me a replacement card, provided I a) gave them a credit card number AND b) paid for the return shipping of my defective card, just so I wouldn't have to wait so long.  And of course they said NO they could not do that.  So I said ok, fine.  I proceeded to RMA the defective card back to them, even paid like $8-10 bucks FedEx it back.  However, the next day I waltzed into a local Best Buy and found a comparable video card on sale, except it was a PNY brand.  About two weeks later, I did finally get the replacement card from BFG.  But I never once used it b/c the PNY card I got as a replacement from Best Buy worked just fine, and still does to this day even.

Anyway, from that point forward I simply refused to ever buy any more BFG video cards.  I use to think they were good cards, decent company.  But that whole experience left me w/ a bad taste in my mouth, and that the company wouldn't bend over backwards to make a customer happy and get them up and running again as quickly as possible. 

So I don't think it has that much to do w/ Nvidia or ATI.  The way their RMA dept has treated me and others, it's no wonder they've failed and/or have gotten out of the graphics card business.  Because I for one certainly won't ever buy a graphics card, power supply, or anything else from them.  Simple as that. You make defective products and don't stand behind them, or your supposed "lifetime" warranties, and continue to f**k your customers over, and don't make an effort to try to make customers happy, well you ultimately lose customers as they did me in this case, and this ultimately translates into business dollars. 

In my opinion, they made their own bed of thorns, so they can flat out belly up for all I care.  Tit for tat. 

Nuff said.  




onepost said:


> A little off topic but based on these experiences i cannot agree with above statement:
> 
> I have had nothing but negative experiences from BFG PSU/RMA dept.  I owned a 550w psu and utilized the trade-up program to upgrade (which i thought was a great program on paper) and then after 4 weeks of waiting had to call 4 times and email several times to get the new PSU.  After receiving the new PSU it failed in about a month.  Had to RMA that PSU and after several weeks i had to call/email numerous times to inquire about delays.  Still no PSU and it wasn't until i found a BFG rep on a forum that they sent my PSU out.  BFG support/RMA process has been a nightmare in my experience.


----------

